# Child Settlement Visa- Please help!



## RevKar (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all,

Could anyone please clarify?

My husband is on ILR and I am on PBS Dependant. All of us came to India in November 2014. We had a baby in March 2015. My husband went back to the UK in August 2015. My husband is with the same employer, all the time. Now our son is 7 months old and we are planning to apply for the settlement visa for him since my husband is holding ILR.

My Questions are:

1) Is the settlement visa, the right category?
2) What are the documents need to be submitted?
3) My husband is currently having last 2 months UK Payslips and the rest are India Payslips. Will UKBA accept this?
4) When we try calculating the IHS, Its shows 1500 pounds but the website says it will be 200 pounds a year. How is it Calculated?

Many thanks in advance!


----------

